# Cleveland Herf?



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Dirty Dee is coming to C-Town to check out the Brownies on Dec. 3rd. Is there any interest in a herf after the game, maybe 5 or 6 PM? I'm going to try to get the Cigar Room and Divine again for after the game. Any interest out there?:w :w :mn :al :al


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I maybe willing to come. Let me check my busy calander.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I should be able to come....Need to check out a few things.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'll be in town to check out my Chiefs! I probably can't stay for a HERF... but I do have two extra decent tickets for the game.

I hope it isn't against the rules to post them here, but they are section 507 row 4. So about 35 or 40 yard line, 4th row in the nose bleed section. I was looking to get face for them so I'd eat the ticketmaster fees (those bastages) but I could trade for some other goods. ;-)


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I think I can make this one!
:w :al


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I am a deffenet maybe. I saw your post on the ACC board also I should know closer to that weeks if I can make it or not.


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

I think that I can make it.


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

off on the 3rd and might wanna trade for the tix......but wont know until the wife tells me i dont hae the companies..................**** it i'm there. pm me the specs or pm me for ph #.

randy


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Coach said:


> off on the 3rd and might wanna trade for the tix......but wont know until the wife tells me i dont hae the companies..................**** it i'm there. pm me the specs or pm me for ph #.
> 
> randy


PM'd you... I forgot to give ph. #, I will send another pm.

Thanks.


----------

